# Swissvax - 50ml limited Run ......



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Watch this space for something new from Swissvax ......


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

So here you have it -

New from Swissvax










Best of ...Smaller!

JUST IN TODAY! Swissvax Best of Show NOW AVAILABLE in Stocking-Filler SMALL SIZE POTS!!!

50ml wax pots are now available in a VERY LIMITED production run of just 50 POTS! as a valued member of the Swissvax Club we are notifying you JUST AS THEY HAVE ARRIVED in the UK!
Miss it and miss out!
£59.00










AND 
Shelter in style this winter!

NEW IN! Swissvax Golf Umbrella!

A classic, robust golf umbrella with a thick black 16 mm shaft and twin fluted steel storm proof ribs.

• Canopy Size: 30" / 750mm
• Black pistol grip handle
• Twin Fluted Steel Ribs
• Limited Black Edition

£29.00


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

Just ordered mine :thumb:


----------



## before-i-forget (Jun 8, 2013)

Ordered my pot


----------

